# صناعه الاسطح البلاستيكية (الكيربي البلاستيك)



## ابو يوسف (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اليوم سوف اتكلم معكم على صناعه مهمة جدا وخصوصا فى العالم العربي وبالخص فى المصانع 

وهي الاسطح البلاستيكية (الكيربي ) PVC Roof Tile Extrusion Machine



الفهرس

1- الخامات المستخدمه
2- الماكينه المستخدمه مع شرح اجزائها
3- انواع الاسطح
4- اشكال الاسطح وسمكها
5- التطبيقات

اولا : الخامات

1- بي في سي
2- المثبتات مثال على ذلك الاكروبات 
3- المخضبات مثال على ذلك ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم 
4- مواد مضاده للاشعه فوق بنفسجيه مثال على ذلك الفوسفات
5- كربونات كالسيوم
6- المشحمات حمض الاستيرك وزيوت تشحيم
7- مواد اخري مثال على ذلك اكاسيد الالوان والكربون 





في بدايه الامر توضع الكميات المراده خلطها فى hopper (الخامات )
ثم ترفع الى ادوس ومن خلال الادوس يتم وضع الكميات فى الحله ويتم في الحله عمليه الخلط والاندماج عن طريق رفع درجات الحراره التى تتم عن طريق الاحتكاك(سرعه دوران الخامه وتقليبها وجدار الحله) وليس عن طريق جهاز لرفع درجات الحرارة. وقياس درجه الحراره عن طريق thermo cableموجود فى الحله ومتوصل بجهاز التحكم فى الوقت . 
وعند الوصول الى درجه الحراره المطلوبه يتم فتح بوابه الحله لنزول الخليط الى المبرد وتفتح البوابه بعدد ثوانى معينه يتم ضبطها من خلال جهاز تحكم فى درجات الحراره وزمن فتح البوابه لكل من حله التسخين والمبرد.. بعد ذلك يتم نزول الخليط الى المبرد التي يتم فيها عمليه انخفاض درجه حراره الخليط وتتم هذه العمليه عن طريق وجود مياه بارده بين المبرد ووعاء الخليط عن طريق دوران الخامه فى المبرد ودخول وخروج المياه البارده يتم انخفاض درجات الحراره وعند الوصول الى دراجات الحراره المطلوبه يتم فتح بوابه المبرد التي يتم فيها نزول الخليط فى وعاء ومن خلال مواتير يتم رفعه في tank تخزين.



ثانيا : الماكينات المستخدمه 


وقبل التحدث عن الماكينات هناك نوعان من الاسطح اما 
​A-ROOF TILE
B- GLAZE TILE​


والان نتكلم عن الماكينات المستخدمه 

وهناك نوعان اما 





او 




والان ننتكلم عن تفاصيل الماكينه 

الماكينه عباره عن عده اجزاء بدايتها تكون الرأس والرأس يااخوانى عبارة عن نوعين وهما 


Conical Twin-Screw Extruder
Parallel Twin Screw Extruder



وماذا يتميز كل نوع من هذه الانواع 

اولا : Conical Twin-Screw Extruder






انا هكتب ليكم الميزات باللغة الانجليزية لانى مش عارف اوصفها ليكم بالعربي في حالات اقدر اقولهالكم
كالجودة العالية او انه قوى عن طريق البثق وطول عمره الافتراضي وأيضا 

forced extruding
high quality
wide adaptability
long working life
low shearing speed
hard decomposition
good compounding& plasticization effect
direct shaping of powder material and etc.


ثانيا : Parallel Twin Screw Extruder







1.Unique screw design to achieve higher plasticizing and products quality
2. Core self-circulation temperature control for screw. More accurate temperature control system
3.Gearbox of high torsion balance to realize stable running, low oil temperature available
4. Automatic and visible circulation system of lubricant on gear box
5.H shape frame to decrease vibrating

وكلتا الحالتين تمر الخامه من الفيدر الى الاسكروه مع وضع درجات حراره عن طريق الفرن ويأتي مرحلة الثانية 

ثانيا : T-DIE

وفي هذه المرحلة تكون الشيت بدون اى اشكال وهذه المرحلة عباره عن تكوين السمك وعرض الشيت كم موضح في الصورة






ثالثا : تشكيل الشيت ( (FORMING MACHINE والمنشار للرووف


وفى هذه المرحلة تشكل الشيت كما تحب من رسمه او شكل مطلوب

ولكن لو حابب تطلع كل GLAZE TILE فماكينة التشكيل بتكون المنشار اما ROOF TILE بيكون ليها منشار مخصوص وسوف اوضح لكم الموضوع دا فى الصور 





ثالثا : انواع الاسطح 


هناك اشكال عده للTILE 

اما 
ROOF TIEL OR GLAZE TILE

Ridge Tile OR End ridge tile 

Three-way Ridge Tile 

Main ridge tile OR Oblique ridge tile 


ولكن اهم الانواع هما ROOF TIEL & GLAZE TILE

اولا : ROOF TILE 
وأنواعه 

1-BIG WAVE TYPE
2- SMALL WAVE TYPE
3- Big trapezoidal type
4 - Small trapezoidal type


ودى صورة للأنواع الخاصة بها 




النوع الثانى وهو GLAZE TILE 
وأنواعه 

1.Bamboo style
2.Europe style







رابعا واخيرا 
التطبيقات 

فى اسطح المصانع والبراجولات والمنتزهات فى اسطح القصور والفيلات واليكم صور على ذلك 
























ارجو ان يعجبكم الموضوع وارجوا ان اكون وفقت واى سؤال بخصوص هذه الصناعه انا تحت امركم واى استفسار عن اى ماكينه سحب بلاستيكيه انا تحت امركم فأنا تخصصي مكائن سحب البلاستيك

وشكرا​ 











​


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------

